# Rudder?



## WhiskeyBent (Mar 31, 2013)

Has anyone ever fabricated/installed any sort of rudder for those times when using the trolling motor? I'm thinking about something that could be flipped down when using the trolling motor to help with the wind and current, then flipped up when using the big motor.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a great idea, just something to keep the stern from moving back and forth as much? 
1/4" lexan makes a great rudder, I made one for my catamaran sailboat and it is durable and light. 
What we do here on the coast is throw out a small drift sock tied off to a stern cleat, it creates a little drag but keeps the ass and from swinging while trolling.


----------



## WhiskeyBent (Mar 31, 2013)

smackdaddy53 said:


> That is a great idea, just something to keep the stern from moving back and forth as much?
> 1/4" lexan makes a great rudder, I made one for my catamaran sailboat and it is durable and light.
> What we do here on the coast is throw out a small drift sock tied off to a stern cleat, it creates a little drag but keeps the ass and from swinging while trolling.


Yeah, with the wind and the current it's a constant struggle to keep the boat on a straight heading. Right now is the time to be pulling planer boards in the rivers and it's highly aggravating to fight with your boat when the wind blows. I have thought about the sock, but there has got to be something simpler and easier to deploy?


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Mar 31, 2013)

I can dig out a custom rudder that I made for a Jonboat too, it was tough to paddle it straight without it. Aluminum Zbar and lexan for the rudder blade, it flips up and down but i bet you could rig a simple bracket that you could drop the rudder into for times when you need it and pull it off and store it in the boat when not using it. I am vusualizing a bracket on the transom similar to a Stake Out Stick bracket that you slide a rod into a pipe sleeve mounted on the transom to keep it low profile when not in use.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 7, 2013)

So does anyone have a picture of a rudder for their jetboat?I thinking it would be nice when fishing


----------



## WhiskeyBent (May 7, 2013)

I saw a boat the other day that had one on it built from an old transom mounted trolling motor shaft and tilt bracket. He had removed the head and the motor and had bolted on a piece of aluminum at the bottom and a handle at the top. It looked like it would work.


----------



## hotshotinn (May 8, 2013)

Thatis a good idea.I will try to find a old transome trolling moter and then make up one.thanks


----------

